# Jake and I are bored



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

It is much too cold to go out and play. We are bored so I derided to take a thousand pictures of his coat to try to capture all the different beautiful colors he has...
He is only 8 months so I wonder if he is done changing. Guess that is a good question for JoJo.


































This is his "we are done here" face


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

He does have an amazing colour coat.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RangerC said:


> He does have an amazing colour coat.


it amazes me so much because he started out life black and white. We almost named him Bo after bovine  but when we went up at 4 weeks he was starting to turn brownish.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

He looks like he has run around in a rainbow. Beautiful coat.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love his 'we are done here face'!
Jake is such a sweetie - it is his personality that I love, he'd be gorgeous whatever colour.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

No - I don't think he's done changing, although a different colour his coat looks very similar to Dudley's, Jake looks gorgeous and I love the coat just like this - but they do continue to grow and change, of course we will still love them whatever, but I think it is a bit like plants (bare with!!) they get looking just right but then continue to grow! - Dudley's coat is pretty long now but I have had to keep trimming above his eyes and now have to do it quite short there as it seems to grow forward and down, I know I will have to cut all of his coat shorter later in the year and his coat will probably change again from the thick wave that it is now that I love....Oh well, just as well they are all gorgeous however their coats turn out - oh, maybe Jake should have been called Joseph with that amazing (not quite technicolour!) dreamcoat.xx


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Jake is such a handsome boy, love his colouring, especially his ears


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

that would have been funny Dawn as my oldest is Joseph.
His ears are my favorite too

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hello lovely jakey boy!


----------



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

So beautiful!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I love Jake's colours :love-eyes:


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

What a lovely coat he has, you should ask jojo if he can appear in her coat catalogue as that is quite a change, and he soooo cute too x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

emmelg said:


> What a lovely coat he has, you should ask jojo if he can appear in her coat catalogue as that is quite a change, and he soooo cute too x


thanks he is in there but I probably should send a more updated picture to her. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> thanks he is in there but I probably should send a more updated picture to her.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Il have to take a peek, haven't been on her website for a while xx


----------

